# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  7 mẹo tìm việc nhanh cho người hướng nội

## thanhcuc

Ngay đối với những người hướng ngoại, việc tìm kiếm công việc có khả năng là một khoảng thời gian stress với sự băn khoăn lo lắng, thì đối với những người hướng về trong, quy trình này có thể khó khăn hơn ít nhiều. Tuy nhiên, người hướng nội rất có thể để cho công tìm kiếm đơn giản và dễ dàng và thành công hơn bằng các chú ý dưới đây.

*Chọn những công việc hợp lý tính cách*

Có không ít người hướng về trong tìm các công việc bán sản phẩm và các vị trí tiếp cận khách hàng khác nhưng đối với đa số, những loại công việc này sẽ làm họ bị cạn kiệt về lòng tin và thể chất vì luôn phải “gồng mình”. Thay vào đó, hãy tập trung vào việc tìm kiếm những công việc cho phép bạn sử dụng những thế mạnh của chính bản thân mình và thuận lợi cho người hướng nội hơn.

>>> Cực kỳ nhiều ngành nghề phù hợp cho người hướng nội trên web https://vieclam24h.net.vn/, nếu như bạn là kẻ hướng nội vậy còn chần chừ gì mà dường như không vào ngay để tìm việc làm phù hợp ngay thôi?


*Nhấn rất mạnh vào những ưu điểm*

Mặc dù bạn không cần phải dõi theo mình như một người hướng nội nhưng hãy khẳng định rằng bản thân bạn hiểu và có khả năng nhấn mạnh vấn đề những điểm mạnh của mình như rất sáng tạo, chú ý, cống hiến và khả năng thao tác làm việc tốt với người khác. Đây là tất cả các đặc điểm chung của người hướng về trong và rất có thể giúp đỡ bạn trở thành một nhân viên theo một cách tuyệt vời trong ánh mắt nhà tuyển dụng.

*Lập kế hoạch và diễn tập trước các kịch bản cho buổi phỏng vấn*

Đối với đa số tất cả mọi người hướng nội, nỗi sợ không chuẩn bị cho việc tương tác là phần áp hòn đảo nhất trong số cuộc trao đổi. Bởi vậy, hãy lên chiến lược và luyện tập, bắt đầu bằng cuộc trò chuyện nhỏ đến những câu hỏi phỏng vấn và lời đáp của bạn. Bằng phương pháp thực hành trước, bạn có thể vô hiệu một số trong những căng thẳng mệt mỏi khi đưa ra phản hồi ngay lập tức, tăng sự tự tin để giới thiệu năng lực của chính bản thân tốt hơn cũng tương tự tránh các sai sót đáng tiếc.

*Rèn các kĩ năng mới*

Không có qui tắc cụ thể nào nói rằng người hướng nội không thể trở thành người có năng lực tiếp xúc, nhân viên cấp dưới bán sản phẩm hoặc diễn thuyết. Dù rằng không thích làm những việc này, chúng ta có thể nổi bật hơn với chúng. Và nếu bạn cảm thấy chính bản thân thiếu một vài kĩ năng tương quan đến ngành nghề, hãy tham gia các khóa đào tạo, xem thêm sách hay nghiên cứu và phân tích, giao lưu và học hỏi thêm những mẹo và mẹo nhỏ. Đồng thời, hãy chắc rằng bạn làm trông rất nổi bật việc đam mê học hỏi trong hồ sơ của bạn, để nhà tuyển nhân sự mục tiêu rất có thể thấy rằng bạn đang cố gắng cải thiện.

*Tận dụng những thành tựu của bản thân bạn*

Đối với đa số chúng ta hướng về trong, học phương thức “hét lên” về thành tích chính họ là vấn đề rất gian truân. Tuy nhiên, làm nổi bật thành tựu của bản thân bạn là một phần hoàn toàn cần thiết trong quá trình tìm việc làm, mặc dù là trên CV của bạn hoặc trong một cuộc phỏng vấn. Đó là theo cách thiết thực để chứng minh những gì bạn có thể làm.

Nếu bản thân bạn gặp khó khăn để nói tới các thành tựu của chính mình, hãy nhờ người xem thêm là đồng sự hay quản lý cũ nói đến một trong những điều chính mà bạn có được. Chỉ là nghĩ về chính nó như một bản tường thuật sự thật, thay vì là khoe khoang. Hoặc là khi phỏng vấn trao đổi, hãy mang các giấy khen hay là bằng cấp theo cùng. Điều này có thể giúp mô tả rõ rệt năng lực trong khi bạn không cần phải tự nói ra.

*Sử dụng lá thư cảm ơn để làm rõ quan điểm*

Nếu như bất chấp mọi cố gắng, bạn cảm thấy chính bản thân có sự nhầm lẫn hay là có lời giải đáp không chuẩn chỉnh trong buổi phỏng vấn trao đổi, đừng băn khoăn lo lắng. Chúng ta cũng có thể sử dụng thư cảm ơn để xử lý luận điểm và cho mình cơ hội thứ 2 để tạo ấn tượng với nhà tuyển dụng.

*Hãy biết thưởng cho chính mình*

Hãy tự thưởng cho mình một phần quà sau cuộc gặp gỡ, cho dù nó diễn ra may mắn tốt lành hay bạn có rất hiếm cơ hội được chọn lựa. Đó có khả năng là bất cứ điều gì bạn yêu quý như một đồ ăn ngon hay là một bộ phim hay. Là một người hướng về trong, thỉnh thoảng bạn cần một giải thưởng để thôi thúc sự tham gia. Chính bạn đã nỗ lực để có cuộc nói chuyện cực kỳ nghiêm túc với cùng một người lạ lẫm. Một phần thưởng dù nhỏ nhưng lại là một trong lời khích lệ không hề nhỏ và giúp bạn liên tiếp quy trình tìm công việc vốn không hẳn dễ dàng.

----------

